# How quick do rabbits heal?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I mean cuts and stuff? Gone in the shed this morning and there is dried blood all over the floor. I know it wasn't there when I locked up last night (the floor is light colored so it is instantly seeable). The only animals that are free in the shed are the rabbits but I've looked them over and I can't see anything on either of them. The gerbils are all still in their cage so they haven't escaped and there is no blood in the rat cage so it's not them either. Could the buns have been scrapping and simply cleaned themselves up by this morning? I've deffo got reason to believe they could as Angel has turned into a 'Devil' this last week, I've heard her growling at Buff and seen her fly at her, and yesterday for the first time ever, she flew at me when I tried to pet her and bit me hard, then bit Buffy when she came for a pet. She keeps growling and lunging at me now as well. So yeah I could well believe they fought last night, but why no marks on either of them?:confused1:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

are they neutered?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and this is why we tell you that you need to put your own thoughts aside and get them spayed for their own good!

no rabbits do not heal that fast, you need to give them a good check over and if they have actually brought blood you need to seperate them now, properly seperate them, out of sight and smell of each other, untill they are both neutered and have had the full 8 weeks for hormones to die down, then you can try rebond them again


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> and this is why we tell you that you need to put your own thoughts aside and get them spayed for their own good!
> 
> no rabbits do not heal that fast, you need to give them a good check over and if they have actually brought blood you need to seperate them now, properly seperate them, out of sight and smell of each other, untill they are both neutered and have had the full 8 weeks for hormones to die down, then you can try rebond them again


NO WONDER THERE IS BLOOD!!!

NEUTER THEM! NEUTER THEM NOW!!!

it will make them so much calmer. lily and ruby were spayed 1 month ago now and they are still healing.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Separate, neuter, rebond.


----------



## Bella Beagle Mum (Jan 24, 2012)

Gosh, I don't know much about rabbits - but I would say that if your worried they have been fighting and drawn blood, I would separate them for their own good. 

I would hate to think of one of them really hurting the other


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Buffy is spayed. Angel is not, if you read my other thread you'll know why not yet. Neither have ever fought before, in fact they've always gotten along wonderfully - until this last week. I can seperate them but not out of sight/ smell of each other. I don't want to break those bond though incase I can't get them back together.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

you need to keep them apart in case they seriously hurt each other, imagine if, for example, Angel got a bite tear wound that required emergency repair, so you had to rush her to vets for emergency surgery, one GA, and then you would still need to get her spayed at a later date to rebond them so second GA. If they are fighting and drawing blood you are only going to antagonise the bond further by letting them carry on this behaviour. My bonded buns have an occasional scuffle but they have never drawn blood. I would say you need to find the source of the blood & check that there isnt a wound that needs attention.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have now seperated them. The only spare cage I have is a a Savic Ruffy which I know isn't ideal but it'll have to do for now. Or if I remove the gerbils I could put her in a Zoozone 2? Is that better? I can't move them so they can't smell each other but I have made it so they can't see or get near each other. I am going to give them a really thorough look over as I still can't see where the blood has come from, but there was a bit more than I thought as cleaning it up I found some sprayed up the side of a tank - and no they can't cut themselves on anything as I keep anything sharp out of reach so they must have fought together


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> Buffy is spayed. Angel is not, if you read my other thread you'll know why not yet. Neither have ever fought before, in fact they've always gotten along wonderfully - until this last week. I can seperate them but not out of sight/ smell of each other. I don't want to break those bond though incase I can't get them back together.


sorry i dont tend to read every single thread someone posts.

id say neuter and separate, then wait 6-8 weeks and rebond.

by then being able to see and smell each other they will still feel comfortable from each other and not prove any harm. my four can see and smell each other and its proved to make them less worried when they do smell each other.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you were told this would probably happen in an earlier thread , but you & your buns have learnt the hard way : (, hope its nothing more than a superficial wound but a spray of blood sounds a bit grim, you have done the right thing in making sure they can't see each other, give them chance to settle down & hopefully once you get Angel spayed then after 8 weeks you can have a go at rebonding them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> Buffy is spayed. Angel is not, if you read my other thread you'll know why not yet. Neither have ever fought before, in fact they've always gotten along wonderfully - until this last week. I can seperate them but not out of sight/ smell of each other. *I don't want to break those bond though incase I can't get them back together*.


TOUGH the bond is already well and truely broken! if you want any chance of getting them back together you NEED to put them out of sight and smell of each other, keeping them within smelling distance of each other they WILL remember the smell, and they WILL remember they dont like that smell, so even after hormones have gone, they will fight, you need to move them so they fully forget each other.
THIS is why we have been telling you to spay so you didnt have to face this, but of course you know better 

a ruffy is also not suitable, you need to separate them both into suitable accommodation

a spray of blood does sound very serious, maybe now you have learnt to actually listen to people, although unfortunatly for your poor buns its been the hard way


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I never once said or thought I knew best. I was worried and afraid of putting her under GA, that isn't the same thing as thinking you know best. Also a little tip, if you didn't tear into people maybe they would be more willing to listen to you. Ripping chunks out of them will only serve to get most people's backs up as it makes you come across as someone who is unwilling and unable to see anything from someone else's point of view. There is really no need for it

I have seperated them as best I can, but I cannot make it so they can't smell each other as I don't have another shed to put her in. Is the Zoozone suitable then? As if not , the Ruffy will have to make do for now, I simply don't have any space for a big rabbit cage, not the funds to buy one for only temporary use.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

maybe if you listened to people they wouldnt get fed up of repeting themselves to you.
i have not ripped you, i have stated facts

you need to find somewhere else to move one of the rabbits to, sorry, but you are.
this is why we have been telling you for so long to spay.
you are going to have to go to a pet shop and BUY a suitable outdoors hutch and move one of them into that out the shed, if you have no where else to put them. sorry, but you are, you should have thought about this before buying 2 rabbits, as there is a chance with ANY animal living together that they can fall out and you should always have suitable accommodation to hand to seperate them into.

buy a hutch thats atleast 5ft x 2ft x 2ft (no smaller for temp use) you should be able to find one for fairly cheep, you can always sell it again when they are happily bonded again.

atleast 8 weeks is a hell of a long time to keep the poor thing in a tiny hamster cage


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I really can't afford another hutch. What if I put her in the run instead and just put her in the Ruffy at night for safety? And to be fair the Ruffy is not really a tiny hamster cage - I had a hell of a job trying to turn it around in true shed cos it's pretty wide.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

again, not suitable, and the ruffy is only 80cm, fine for a hamster, a prison for a rabbit

you are going to have to find a way to get a hutch,
hamster cages are for hamsters.
end of


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you 100% sure its blood?


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> I never once said or thought I knew best. I was worried and afraid of putting her under GA, that isn't the same thing as thinking you know best. Also a little tip, if you didn't tear into people maybe they would be more willing to listen to you. Ripping chunks out of them will only serve to get most people's backs up as it makes you come across as someone who is unwilling and unable to see anything from someone else's point of view. There is really no need for it
> 
> I have seperated them as best I can, but I cannot make it so they can't smell each other as I don't have another shed to put her in. Is the Zoozone suitable then? As if not , the Ruffy will have to make do for now, I simply don't have any space for a big rabbit cage, not the funds to buy one for only temporary use.


Unfortunatly the bond has now been broken between these two. If one is not spayed then at some point, no matter how bonded they might be, things will change due to hormonal inbalances. My advice now would be for the sake and welfare of the rabbits, if you cannot afford another big hutch, nor have space, then Angel is rehomed via a rescue where she can be spayed and bonded professionaly with experienced people in bonding.

Also, please have them both checked over at the vets. Finding wounds can be near on impossible at times with fur in the way. I bonded a doe and nethie male once, they were bonded a few weeks, both spayed/neutered then out the blu the male attacked the femals, tore her chin open and her tummy, she had to be put under GA to be stitched up. I never rebonded that male to another rabbit sadly.

ETA, A savic Ruffy is no where near suitable for a rabbit and she needs coming out of that asap.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It could be blood stained urine i suppose, again a vet check necessary in case of VHD or urinary infection. But regardless of it being blood or maybe even just a spray of dark urine the does should be separated as if they are fighting its only a matter of time before they hurt each other. Not to mention that they will be finding it very stressful & it wouldn't be responsible to let your pets get stressed.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

It is 100% blood - no mistaking it

Ok the Ruffy is too small, but what's wrong with the run? It's 6ft long by 2ft wide by 3ish ft high and it has a nesting house in it. It's bigger than any temporary cage I could afford.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the run is way to exposed, and you would be swapping her into too small a cage at night.

she NEEDS a large enclosed space where shes sheltered from wind and rain and she can have bedding to snuggle into


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I wasn't going to put her in the cage at night, I was going to secure her in the house that's in the run. She would only be in the main run bit during the daytime, which is where they usually are anyway. I really really don't have the money spare for another hutch at the moment.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

which again, still isnt suitable.

and you did say put her in the cage in the shed at night, but i see you have edited that bit out your post

and a 6 x 3 ft run is not big enough to leave 2 rabbits in in the day time either


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

for my two pairs i currently have two separate hutches, which when bonded will be joined.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I didn't edit it, I decided the house of the run would of been better than the Ruffy. I'm sorry, but if that's no good she'll have to go in the zz2 for now as I simply have no space nor cash to sort it. They're not just stuck in the run usually, they have the shed attatched, but just for now, they'll have to make do with it and I'll get them out on their harness. Not everyone has the perfect amount of space, nor made of money, I'm pretty sure they have a hell of a lot more space than some poor rabbits have - I'm not suggesting sticking her in a god awful shoebox of a hutch, just a run that is the recommended length of a standard rabbit hutch anyway.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you cant afford to house her correctly then i strongly suggest you follow the advice of RACR rescue who posted earlier and rehome her to someone who CAN

i am not made of money, i wish i bloody well was, if my pets need something and i dont have the money then i will sell something, i suggest you do the same, either that or borrow from friends or family

a ZZ2 is not suitable, and what would you move the gerbils to? then you would have even more animals in unsuitiable accomadation

THIS is why people get peed off with you, you NEVER listen, you dont hear what you want to hear and start making excuses and will probably start going on about how everyone always pick on poor you
well i say poor rabbit

do what is actually right by your pets, either get a hutch and house her outside the shed in that, or rehome her now

a run is not suitable because 
A it has no cover
B it has no solid sides
C every bit of wind will blow through it
D it has no floor to keep her out the wet if she wants to
E the "house area" is not big enough if it rains

there are countless others, do you need me to go on?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> I didn't edit it, I decided the house of the run would of been better than the Ruffy. I'm sorry, but if that's no good she'll have to go in the zz2 for now as I simply have no space nor cash to sort it. They're not just stuck in the run usually, they have the shed attatched, but just for now, they'll have to make do with it and I'll get them out on their harness. Not everyone has the perfect amount of space, nor made of money, I'm pretty sure they have a hell of a lot more space than some poor rabbits have - I'm not suggesting sticking her in a god awful shoebox of a hutch, just a run that is the recommended length of a standard rabbit hutch anyway.


Why oh why do you ask the question then? If the answer could possibly be a no, and I believe you know enough about rabbits to know a ruffy wouldn't be suitable, why ask the question? Why not do the best you can do privately and not ask a public forum for their opinion. Cos I've only been on here for a few months but threads ive answered seem to be asking a question then it all breaks down when someone says "no you shouldn't be doing that".

You know minimum recommended hutch requirements. You know that same sex pairs that aren't neutered will more than likely fight. Yes not everyone has the resource to buy loads of stuff, but that's why we should limit the pets we have according to our means. I strive to give my animals the time and attention and lifestyle they need to the best of my ability. I think they deserve no less than that. 
I'm not having a go, it's just frustrating.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Okay. I have plenty of things I could move the gerbils too temporarily. I am not short of spare hamster sized cages. The run does have a cover, does have a solid side as it's backed up on to the shed, is out of direct sunlight and wind, and the house bit is plenty big enough for her to move around in all directions, stretch out, lay down and sit up on her back legs without her ears and head being anywhere near the roof. It is bigger than some of the bed part of hutches I've seen in shops. She can also come into the house if needs be - she doesn't have to be in the run constantly, just somewhere to keep her quickly, easily and safetly temporarily. As for rehoming her, that is ridiculous - so a bunny that is well loved, well kept, settled, has a good loving home,has company not to mention cost me a £150 to get - yes I wanted her that much - should be put in a rescue centre that is already overflowing with rabbits that truly do need a home, simply because she'll have to 'make do' for a few short weeks? Great logic that is - take a rabbit out of a good home to take up the space of one that really does desperatley need a home - thought the idea was to reduce the number at the adoption centre not add to them


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you got her spayed tomorrow it would be eight weeks before you could even start to bond her. Not a few weeks. If it were my rabbit I'd be on eBay looking for at least a 5x2 ft hutch that would be her home for the next few months. Sorry I don't know your history, can I ask why a rabbit cost you £150?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

your run is still on the ground with no where to get away from the damp ground, and just how big is the house area, unless its 6 x 2 then no its not big enough, and i doubt its that as the run itself is only 6 x 3 

just because you want a pet that much doesnt mean you are able to give them the correct care, look at hoarders, they often have VERY deep attachments to their animals and want more so so so badly, yet the ones they have arent looked after
realistically you need to look at your own actions and LIMIT yourself

gerbils need a bigger cage then a hamster, they also require a TANK not a cage, moving a gerbil into a cage is cruel

realistically the idea would be to stop idiots getting animals, then there wouldnt be so many going into rescue 

if you want to keep her, buy a hutch, else find her a new home
nothing you have is suitable to keep her in. and that my friend, is the end of the matter, no more "but but but i can do this what if i did that" the simple answer is no

rabbits need a hutch, shed, or a large crate with puppy pen in the house (or even free run of a room) if you are not able to provide her with any of these NOW (or within the next 48 hours) then it is only fair on her to rehome her, you can not keep her in the conditions you are suggesting for that length of time it is CRUEL

8 weeks is NOT a few short weeks 
its MONTHS
and thats if you were to get her spayed first thing in the morning

:mad2:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just looked on eBay, hutches at £20-40. If you can't afford that then you can't afford a spay which means she is going to be on her own longer than a couple of months.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

and if you cant afford £20 - £40 how are you going to afford the vet to get these 2 a vet check over (which they still need) to make sure they havent done any serious harm to each other


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

u tried gumtree?

i dont know why you bother posting as you dont listen to peoples responses and you always think they are attacking you. when its not, its just advice and if you dont want to hear it *dont ask!!*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm done with this thread now. You are in full posession of all the facts, im pretty much sure you knew the answers re housing before you asked the question. I will say however that both your threads I have posted on have left me confused. Firstly you asked Will Spaying Stop this, when you had no intention of going ahead with a spay at that time or the near future. And Do Rabbits Heal Quickly when you haven't identified a wound on either. And then you ask is it ok to put an adult rabbit in a hamster cage. It just seems like attention seeking or you are hoping to get a rise from other particular forum members. But that's just my opinion from what I read. Good luck with your buns, hope you can find suitable housing for Angel.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Rabbits are the most ill treated animals in the UK as they have no legal Code Of Practice enforced by DEFRA as a part of the AWA 2006. As if you were to place a dog or a cat in an inadequate enclosure for 8 weeks it would be possible for you to be prosecuted under Section 14 of the AWA and also Section 9 along with many others.

But as rabbits don't have these Codes of Practice they are left to suffer in silence and rely on owners which pride themselves in better welfare to speak up for them.

i don't doubt your rabbits are loved, so you would want the best for them and would do anything to make their lives as good as possible.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes a hutch is 20-40 off ebay but not with postage added. then it would come to a lot more. But what about a dog cage? Seen people house rabbits in those.

I have thoroughly checked every inch of the buns and can't find a mark on them, that's why I asked how quick they heal, as I am mighty confused how there could be blood all on my floor, but not a mark on the rabbits The only way I could think of was if they healed really quickly but I wasn't sure, hence the reason I asked - I am not attention seeking - I have far better ways of amusing myself than trying to work out why there was blood on my floor and doing this hoohaa with finding a temporary cage. As to my other thread I wanted to know if she'd stop trashing the place if she was spayed. Was told she wouldn't, so decided I could live with the damage. Now their fighting and she's aggressive it's a different kettle of fish.

Reason she's not spayed already:

I bought a rabbit, knew she needed company so bought another. Got first spayed. Second was supposed to be done at 4 months old but unfortunately she developed a problem with her eye which took weeks and weeks of treatment and medication to sort out so I decided she had been through enough in her very short life. She recovered from that but was really friendly with me and with other bun, so I decided to leave it be thinking I had 'one of those exeptions to the rule', plus I am really afraid of her being put under GA anyway so just left it. In the last few weeks she has gone super bad behaved, and this week stared biting and attacking me and bun, so I've realised I can't just let it be anymore whether I'm scared or not - just have to risk it.

She is booked in for a spay on Tuesday.

I KNOW a Ruffy is too small to house a rabbit permanently, but when you just need to seperate them ASAP you use anything you have to do so and that is all I had.

I paid £150 for her because I had a courier ship her 195 miles to me as I couldn't get a Netherland dwarf anywhere around me( well not a genuinely will stay small one anyway).

To suggest to rehome her if I can't get her a cage within 48 is crazy - even if I ordered one right now, it wouldn't come in 48 hours as it's friday tomorrow so it wouldn't come till next week anyway.

I can afford my pets and what they need, what I can't afford is to go straight down to PetsAtHome or anywhere else to buy a new hutch oh and magically make a space for it in the garden. Especially when It's also going to cost me £65+ for a spay as well.

I know gerbils shouldn't be in cages, wrong choice of words, what I meant when I have spare hamster cages = tank type ones and glass ones suitable for gerbils. I just prefer the ZZ for them as it's far lighter to manage.

I DO listen to people's responses, hence the reason I am STILL partly in trouble for buying more rats - because I listened to what members told me. If I hadn't I'd still have one wouldn't I? Then I wouldn't be listening to people. I do however feel that a lot of things are one-sided - I've not had one reply who has said 'well actually it's not ideal no, but if that's all you have then just make the best of it', so yes I do think it's a bit one sided for the most part, but hey ho maybe it's just me.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh do as you please, is that what you wanted to hear?

you dont want advice, dont ask

a dog cage in the house with an attached puppy run would be suitable OR a minimum of a 5ft x 2ft hutch in the garden.
if you want any hope of rebonding them you can not keep her in that shed
you can not keep her in a ruffy for 2 months
you can not keep her in a zz for 2 months

you also need to get both of them a vet check, rabbits do not heal that fast

also, i would highly recomend you swap vets.... does should not be neutered toll 6 months old, 4 months is way too young, especially for a nethie!!!


that is all i have to say on the matter, either listen or dont
i know you wont any way
you will put your self first, yet again


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

There you go again - you can't see anything from anyone else's point of view can you? No,not ' do as you please' if I wanted to to that I wouldn't have posted . I am trying to make the most of a sudden situation that is all. I can't win - I put her in the Ruffy - all I have so their seperated - I get slated for it, but If I'd have just left together I'd have got slated for that too -you can't win. And that's why it is impossible for it not to feel biased and one sided here - cos you get the feeling you can't do right for doing wrong. I have no intention of keeping her in the Ruffy 8 weeks, but she's had to go in it for tonight at least.I will try to sort out something better tomorrow. If you want to nit pick I meant around 4 months after I actually got her (she was 9 weeks old when I got her).


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, never mind the fact I can't afford another cage, where am I going to put it? I asked my Mum and she said straight away well she's not going in the house or my room. I haven't even mentioned it to my Dad. I am bloody stuck - how the hell am I meant to be able to get her another cage when no-none will even allow me to put it anywhere or are willing to help me out? Bet when I mention it to my Dad he'll go mental and say 'I have too many pets (meaning the rats which he's still annoyed about)' I'm stuck because no one in my family likes animals as much as me - my brother's just bought an 8x6 shed but when I asked him he pulled a face and said 'I don't want it in my way'. Mean sod, If I can manage with a 6 x 4 shed surely he could manage 2 months with one double the size? I'm sick of it -I detest my life I really do.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking through this i can see that things have got really out of hand here. And coliewobble it does seem to me as if you are really trying and i do hope you dont mean that you detest your life! Take a few breaths and take another look about the situation and im sure a suitable outcome will come around!

Good luck and i hope you get it sorted soon for you and your buns sake!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

thank you and yes I do destest my life. I've got no money, no prospects, no hopes, the only things that I actually have that mean anything to me are my pets - their all I'm any good at too. My family can't see that though - their just 'animals' that spoil their furniture and need looking after, tie you down, stop you going away, loose hair, cost a lot and smell. Maybe I should just rehome the lot of them so they stop whining about it, but I'm afraid without them, I really would be in trouble and feel even worse than I do.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> thank you and yes I do destest my life. I've got no money, no prospects, no hopes, the only things that I actually have that mean anything to me are my pets - their all I'm any good at too. My family can't see that though - their just 'animals' that spoil their furniture and need looking after, tie you down, stop you going away, loose hair, cost a lot and smell. Maybe I should just rehome the lot of them so they stop whining about it, but I'm afraid without them, I really would be in trouble and feel even worse than I do.


Starting to sound like myself there bud. I feel that way a hell of a lot.

I started to volunteer at an equine protection charity and started to do something i enjoyed. Ive now just yesterday had an interview for an animal care job / apprenticeship with a large pet shop chain in the south west.

If this is really how your feeling dont let it build up inside because thats exactly what i do / did and it really isnt good. Do something about it while you can and the outcome can be good


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have no money, ive just finished my degree and have no job. i spend all my money on giving my animals they best i can with no hand outs from my family. as they are mine and i wont let them pay a penny towards them. by me being more responsible with my money and not spending it on things i dont need its allowed me to give my animals the best and has allowed me to allow for my latest addition of a tortoise.

all of my family have told me that animals are just animals and you dont earn much working with them. but tbh i dont care, its what i love.

it get heated on here as we all love our animals so much.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, but I think I'm a bit beyond just feeling 'down'. I went off here to ask my mum about where I could put the rabbit, if she could go in my room and she got annoyed, gave me no help whatsoever. I flipped and now I've got two sore arms. I don't know why I'm like this I never used to be, I lost my job last june (a job I adored), my Nan 6 months before that, and my best friend, the only one I could talk to properly, moved away a few months ago, so now I have no one to talk to. I feel 'wrong' and have done for a whole year, which is proberbly why my posts keep coming out so badly.


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

colliewobble said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm a bit beyond just feeling 'down'. I went off here to ask my mum about where I could put the rabbit, if she could go in my room and she got annoyed, gave me no help whatsoever. I flipped and now I've got two sore arms. I don't know why I'm like this I never used to be, I lost my job last june (a job I adored), my Nan 6 months before that, and my best friend, the only one I could talk to properly, moved away a few months ago, so now I have no one to talk to. I feel 'wrong' and have done for a whole year, which is proberbly why my posts keep coming out so badly.


I never said you where feeling "down". Take it from someone who is going through and went through a lot of depression and lonleyness that keeping in isnt the best option.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

LiamP said:


> I never said you where feeling "down". Take it from someone who is going through and went through a lot of depression and lonleyness that keeping in isnt the best option.


Sorry that wasn't aimed at you. What's 'keeping in'?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

colliewobble said:


> I flipped and now I've got two sore arms


......????


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> ......????


I smacked the wall in frustration - I had members here saying I needed to get a bigger cage, and when I went to ask my mum she told me I couldn't put it anywhere so I'm bloody stuck between a rock and a hard place. It got to much for me - I didn't ask for the rabbits to fight - I have enough stick about the animals - why can't they stay as inconspicious as possible? Now they'll have another thing to complain at me about - the cage is in the way, I keep falling over it, it can't stay there, why do you need it, why the hell can't you like something else etc etc- you get the picture:mad2:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> I smacked the wall in frustration - I had members here saying I needed to get a bigger cage, and when I went to ask my mum she told me I couldn't put it anywhere so I'm bloody stuck between a rock and a hard place. It got to much for me - *I didn't ask for the rabbits to fight* - I have enough stick about the animals - *why can't they stay as inconspicious as possible?* Now they'll have another thing to complain at me about - the cage is in the way, I keep falling over it, it can't stay there, why do you need it, why the hell can't you like something else etc etc- you get the picture:mad2:


because YOU didnt spay :thumbup:

i dont go for all this woe is me malarky either, you want a hard life, try living some of the other members lives, everyone has crap going on, we just dont choose to spread it over a public forum 
your animals ay help you feel better about yourself, but they shouldnt suffer as a result, which in the situations YOU put them in they DO

i think you really need to think about the amount of animals you have, while you live under your parents house you have to obide by their rules, and if they arent keen on the animals you shouldnt get more then you can keep in the area you are allowed WITH space for any potential fall outs, you have even been known to SNEAK animals into their house

you put yourself in these situations and expect us to feel sorry for you, well its just not going to happen

find a way to face your problems like the rest of us, and your going to say your not attention seeking, well im sorry but 
"now i have 2 sore wrists" is very much attention seeking, its basically saying "oh look at me your all being mean to me i have a hard lif so iv gone and hurt myself boohoo"

i no longer care if you like my attitude or not, because quite frankly, i am fed up of yours

as you have been told a million and one times before
put your pets first


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

First of all, you don't know me or anything about me so why should you judge me? Second, I think you have absolutely no regard for anyone else's thoughts or feelings whatsoever. You seem to have an awful lot of animals, your very lucky to be allowed so many, even more so if you have the space to have totally bang on to an inch correct sized housing for them all, but not everyone is that lucky. Some have to do the best they can but that doesn't mean their inadiquate owners or don't look after their pets properly. I slapped the wall out of frustration at my Mum. FFS where the hell does she think I'm going to keep the rabbit? Stick it up my sweater? So yeah, I was seething and lashed out cos i am fiery and quick tempered. You all say I need a bigger cage - my mum says straight I can't put it anywhere, my brother the mean git won't let me put it in shed despite the fact he has space - yes I got hellishly wound up. 

Need big cage + not allowed to put it anywhere = damn big problem.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry but you should only take on the amount of animals you have space for, you should always allow for extra space for situations like this.

these comments arent aimed to attack you, they are just telling you the facts that you may not want to hear. but unfortunately these facts are true.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I do have space for my pets. None of them is in small housing. I'm just temporarily and suddenly stuck and need to make do as best as I can, but people think I ought to go out and buy a massive 5ft hutch when their expensive, I have no space for it, and even if I did, I'm not allowed to put it anywhere.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

cant u put it in your room?

unless your a typical teenage boy and your room is a mess and you cant see the floor 

when i first joined here i got bashed as i had a lone rabbit. but now im greatful for it. as i now have 4 wonderful rabbits as a result. 

they were all saying what i knew in my mind but having someone else say it confirmed it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I asked my Mum last night if she could go in my room - no way. Oh and I'm a girl

One of my friends has a 3ft dog crate for sale, so if I can, I'm going to get that for her, then I can also use it as a bed for them when I've rebonded them, as their bed needed replacing. She's going to have to stay in the shed though, no two ways about it, I'll just put her up out of Buff's sight and reach.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a 5ft hutch is not massive, its smaller then the minimum required

you obviously dont have space if you dont have space to seperate if need be

i have 2 empty 5 ft hutches in my garden simply incase they are needed, that is part of being a responsiable owner

you are the one only seeing things from your point of view and refusing to see others

if you can not house both rabbits properly then rehome, you may not like it and you may not see it as fair on you, but its whats best for the animals, and to be honest, it sounds like its whats best for your current circumstances

i have no idea how old you are, but you need to grow up and act your age, as at the moment im afraid you are acting very much like a 5 year old

whinging and arguing isnt going to change the facts of the matter


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

sorry thought you were a boy. shouldnt you be at school instead of on a forum at this time?

people are only like it on here as they are passionate about rabbits.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

No offence, but you seem to have a lot of rabbits, so presumably also have a lot of space and it makes sense to have 2 big spare cages with that many. It's not really justifiable with only 2 of them.

Putting a rabbit in a position that it's yet another that needs rehoming due to temporary housing problem is stupid in my mind. Sorry but it just is.

I've just said I am going to get a dog crate which should be ok for her.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a 3ft dog cage is not big enough you need the 48" with an attached puppy run, she also needs to be out the shed if you want any chance of rebonding them as i have send numerous times

if you cant rebond them, which if you keep her in the shed your chances of doing are slim to nill, then it WONT be a temporary issue
and 2 months is not really temporary

if i really really needed to i can easily make more space if i had any fall outs, i have a 6ft tripple that i can block the levels off and 2 5ft doubts that again i can block the top levels off
its called forwards thinking 

you need to sort adequate housing out now and keep her out the shed


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Like I said your lucky to be able to afford such big hutches, or if you get them off ebay/preloved, that you live somewhere half decent to be able to pick them up off people close enough for it be a bargain. I'm not made of money, the op will be £65 or so without paying an extra £40+ for another cage. my mum just said I can bring her in the house during the day and put her in the run house to sleep. I am fine with that, no way is the lounge too small for her to be in.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im not made of money, i have very little money what money i do have i spend on my animals
my version of going out is taking the dog for a walk with my friends, i was supposed to be going out tonight, but had to cancel as i dont have enough money, even though another friend said he would come pick both me and my mate up at whatever time we were done for free, i just cant justify it

all my money goes on my fluffs, that is the way it should be, you can get anything couried from ebay aslong as the seller is willing to help
my 6ft tripple cost me £134 off ebay inc postage brand new

stop making excuses, you are no worse off then any one here, the only difference is we know our limits and what we can and cant afford
you my friend, as you keep saying, can not afford the pets you have


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

£134 is a lot when you don't have it. I do spend nearly all my money on my animals actually, my Mum is always going on at me for spending on them, saying their costing a fortune. I can afford my animals - if I couldn't she wouldn't be going to the vets on tuesday now would she? What I can't afford is to get another big cage for just 8 weeks. And I said she was going in the house which is bigger than any cage anyway.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no you have not said she is going in the house, you have said repeatedly she can not go in the house, will you stop fibbing and changing your story every 2 minutes


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this has just about ran its course


----------

